# Just got my new clubs.



## xlayedoutx (Apr 21, 2011)

Just received my new clubs and I'm pretty stoked. Just need the weather to be better so I can use them. I ended up picking up a brand new Diablo set of Irons 5-PW, Driver, 3 wood, 5 wood, 3 hybrid, and 4 hybrid on ebay for around $523.29. Then sold my old Hawkeye VFT's for $220 and my old woods for $120. Needless to say I didn't have to pay much and got a brand new set of clubs I love.


----------



## Hogan (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats and best of luck with your new sticks.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

win win new clubs and not much out of pocket either. Can you let us know what you think of them once you get got there?


----------

